# Blackfire Clamplight



## duboost (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.blackfire-usa.com/proddetail.php?prod=001

Anybody have one? Stumbled upon it while browsing amazon, seems like a nifty, versatile light. The link has a video showing all the different ways it can be configured. Its listed at only 65 lumens, i wish it was a little brighter, but it was still cool looking to pass up for $22 so I just ordered it . Here's the amazon link. 

Also here is a review on it from light-reviews. I searched cpf but didn't find anything on it


----------



## bigdukesix (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool, Why didn't one of us invent it?? thanks


----------



## shoudian (Jan 23, 2010)

This is very interesting lovecpf


----------



## Dioni (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahah.. interesting!


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jan 23, 2010)

looks really useful but huge


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jan 23, 2010)

Let us know if it looks like you can take it apart and swap out the emitter. :twothumbs


----------



## computernut (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks nice! Good gift idea for friends/relatives.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 23, 2010)

It uses 3xaaa and 1 watt Cree White XR-C LED. 
I hate this battery setup! :green:


----------



## tirod (Aug 30, 2013)

Just bought one of these from Big Wally. 

OK, so the thread is three years old, but there's not much in the forum on this. It's slipped between the cracks. Just a boring utility light in a world of HSLD tacticool monster lights that set ditches on fire when you are looking for your dog, right? 

Well, with the snake light, then the tripod, these have been a consistently high demand consumer light for decades. I had both of those, and the bulky size and poor light output weren't all that. I could simply bite a Microstream and get er done, right? 

Late last night I was swapping batteries in my wife's car, and when nighttime summer bugs get attracted, it rapidly becomes obnoxious. A hundred various midges, no-see-ums, beetles, and moths all batting around in your face, sticking in your eyes, flying up your nose, AHHHHHHHH! Zbrzzzt!

You gotta get that light out away from you and the work area to get the job done. Sure, any utility light or drop light could do, I don't have an outlet near the parking pad, and needed something. The tripod was gosh knows where in the house, and basically half junk as I had rescued it from the trash can at work anyway. It needs a flat place to stand, that's non existent under the hood of a car. So, while shopping, I saw this clamplightt, checked it out, decent price under $20, and got it. 

It clamps, it swivels, it has a 100 lumen Cree, it throws light as good as a Microstream although the head is a bit oversized for aesthetics. Tighter beam and a tinge bluer, but that's likely in the range of color that these seem to have. 

It clamps exactly where it needs to, and lit up the work environment on a pitch dark night after 11PM. The head swivels and tilts, because of the wiring to the battery pack housed in the clamp handle it doesn't rotate 360, more like 180, and tilts about 90. All you really need. It clamps onto stuff as big as your wrist, and lacking that, will clip open to stand on the rubber clamping feet. Hard not to see where it couldn't be used, unlike the snake or tripod, either of which seemed to need time to sort out where and how to place it. And they often were never overhead, which this light will do easily. 

I had to use my AAA's, grrr. All I had quick were rechargeables, I suspect I'll toss in some lithiums cheap from work for longer storage times. That may boost the beam a bit, too. This may easily become the car/utility light for chores. It's much smaller than the older lights for that, the run time is much longer. They say 26 hours, no idea where that becomes moon mode tho. 

There's a website with other offerings, including waterproof and a camping lantern, which I wish I had seen last summer. Dual mode hi/lo with strobe, that would have helped a lot as a big tent light vs the lame puck I used. I broke my rule, if a light has more than one LED, it's usually junk. The camp light has two - but the reflector design uses them properly, no lack of output. 

Anyway, if you see one, now you have a better idea of what they are, Cree on the label, 100 Lumens, and actually does what you need it to.


----------



## HotWire (Aug 30, 2013)

I have one of those! They are a great little work-light because you can point the light where you need it. I've had no problems with mine.... Don't need it often, but when I need a spot of light somewhere.... Mine is not black. It's green like the photo in the link.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Aug 30, 2013)

For any aussies, I came across this the other day at Anaconda, if you search their website for "Cree" you'll see it, still $30. I extremely rarely go to Anaconda and was just curious to see whether they had any half-decent LED torches nowadays, as opposed to the usual glut of 9x 5mm LED torches that it seems are the only ones available in local stores.


----------

